# Villeroy & Boch glassware



## thedaras (2 Jul 2009)

Today in Dunnes stores they had Villeroy and Boch glassware for sale at massively reduced prices.

Example four white wine glasses for 14.99 normally over 70.00e.


----------



## foxylady (3 Jul 2009)

thedaras said:


> Today in Dunnes stores they had Villeroy and Boch glassware for sale at massively reduced prices.
> 
> Example four white wine glasses for 14.99 normally over 70.00e.


 
Which Dunnes Stores was this???


----------



## Padraigb (3 Jul 2009)

I think it might be general: I got some in Dundalk today.


----------



## thedaras (3 Jul 2009)

foxylady said:


> Which Dunnes Stores was this???


 
Sorry for delay in posting ,the Dunnes where I got mine was in Cornelscourt..


----------



## sue_flaherty (4 Jul 2009)

Saw it in the one in Henry street today


----------



## pator (7 Jul 2009)

Seems like they have them everywhere



Anyone know what the quality is like?
As they are lead not sure they will react terribly well to the dishwasher.


----------



## Padraigb (7 Jul 2009)

Quality? First, they are fit for purpose: they don't leak. They are made of glass with a high lead content, so they ping beautifully when you tap them (gently, please!). They are elegant in style, but seem potentially fragile; I'm not minded to test how robust they are. I wouldn't dream of putting them in the dishwasher; besides, most of them are unlikely to fit.

[If you like your glassware, don't put it in the dishwasher.]


----------



## gillarosa (7 Jul 2009)

Padraigb said:


> Quality? First, they are fit for purpose: they don't leak


 
Aha! I can now resolve the red-wine-stain mystery in our home, I'll dump the old leaking glasses and get some of these


----------



## pator (8 Jul 2009)

Padraigb said:


> Quality? First, they are fit for purpose: they don't leak. They are made of glass with a high lead content, so they ping beautifully when you tap them (gently, please!). They are elegant in style, but seem potentially fragile; I'm not minded to test how robust they are. I wouldn't dream of putting them in the dishwasher; besides, most of them are unlikely to fit.
> 
> [If you like your glassware, don't put it in the dishwasher.]


 
Ah ah I wouldn't put waterford crystal etc in the dishwasher, maybe I am the only one but I throw the cheaper stuff (day to day wine glasses) in with everything else and let it last as long as it will.  Usually no bother getting them to fit.


----------



## Padraigb (8 Jul 2009)

pator said:


> Ah ah I wouldn't put waterford crystal etc in the dishwasher, maybe I am the only one but I throw the cheaper stuff (day to day wine glasses) in with everything else and let it last as long as it will.  Usually no bother getting them to fit.



The V&B red wine glass is 25cm tall, and the one for white wine is 21.5cm. Our day to day glasses are 17 and 15.5 cm (and I don't put them in the dishwasher, as it dulls the glass).


----------



## pator (9 Jul 2009)

Yera I will risk it. Lifes too short for washing up


----------



## Padraigb (9 Jul 2009)

pator said:


> Yera I will risk it. Lifes too short for washing up



That's a Celtic Tiger mindset: so 2008.


----------



## lightswitch (9 Jul 2009)

"That's a Celtic Tiger mindset: so 2008."

and a couple of guys way too in touch with their feminine sides, lol.


----------



## Staples (9 Jul 2009)

Padraigb said:


> The V&B red wine glass is 25cm tall, and the one for white wine is 21.5cm. Our day to day glasses are 17 and 15.5 cm (and I don't put them in the dishwasher, as it dulls the glass).


 
Fair play.  It's not everyone knows the height of their glasses.


----------



## Padraigb (9 Jul 2009)

Staples said:


> Fair play.  It's not everyone knows the height of their glasses.



I measured for the purposes of making my post. Before that, all I knew is that they were tall.


----------



## pator (9 Jul 2009)

lightswitch said:


> "That's a Celtic Tiger mindset: so 2008."
> 
> and a couple of guys way too in touch with their feminine sides, lol.


 
LOL.  True True Bit of a strange discussion alrite.In fairness haven't ever actually thrown any glasses out
Suppose I am happy to drink out a dull glass. (Or bucket - trying to reassert some masculinity here!)


----------

